# عرض عن جميع انواع المضخات جامد ومبسط جدا



## jilany (1 فبراير 2012)

_* انا جايب النهاردة عرض عن المضخات جااااااااااامد جدا جدا وشرح مبسط اوى عن كل انواعها - بس مش تنسونا بالدعاء*_

http://www.mediafire.com/?f8ajcpbag5jzckt​


----------



## Badran Mohammed (1 فبراير 2012)

مشكور على الملف
نريد تشجيع بعد اكثر


----------



## حسام محي الدين (1 فبراير 2012)

رووووووووووووووووووووووعة


----------



## sketch1986 (4 فبراير 2012)

*مشكور الله يجزيك الخير
*


----------



## عمر الكبيسي (4 فبراير 2012)

thanks for your good efforts


----------



## eng_anos (4 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا ملف فعلا روعة


----------



## meso.man (5 فبراير 2012)




----------



## mazenz (5 فبراير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا الف خير


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (5 فبراير 2012)

ملف جميل جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م/عمرو السيد (5 فبراير 2012)

*جزاك الله خيرا ملف فعلا روعة*​


----------



## jilany (5 فبراير 2012)

*انا بشكر كل الاعضاء على الردود الجميلة دى واتمنى لو قدرت افيد و لو بمعلومة واحدة
*​


----------



## تامر النجار (6 فبراير 2012)

اللهم زدك علما نافعا


----------

